# Waxing Smoked Cheese Question???



## troutter (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm going to smoke cheese for the first time and I would like to wax the final product.  I've seen people using white vinegar on their cheese prior to waxing.  I'm not sure I want white vinegar on my cheese.

If the cheese is smoked and the wax is at 180 degree for the first dip, won't this pretty much eliminate the chance of bacteria?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Troutter


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2014)

I do not put anything one cheese when I wax. Which I just did a bunch. Do make sure the cheese is dry. I prefer to brush not dip. I hold the cheeses over the pot of wax and brush from the bottom up each side. Then flip and get the end I was holding. Best to do several light coats rather than one heavy coat.


----------



## troutter (Dec 3, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I do not put anything one cheese when I wax. Which I just did a bunch. Do make sure the cheese is dry. I prefer to brush not dip. I hold the cheeses over the pot of wax and brush from the bottom up each side. Then flip and get the end I was holding. Best to do several light coats rather than one heavy coat.


This is my first try at smoking and waxing, so forgive me for the questions, but how long do you let the cheese dry?  I've heard people say to leave it out for 24 hours before waxing.  Is this long enough?  I suppose the real answer to this question is, "as long as it takes"  lol

Thanks for the above info!

Troutter


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2014)

All depends. I usually put it in the fridge, or this time if year garage for 2-3 days. Then wax.












image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 3, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Dec 3, 2014)

Case has you on the right track. If you have some time for reading take a look at MR T's cheese smoking thread. It pretty much covers it all. Or just go with what Case said and you will be a happy camper.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2014)

One other note on waxing the cheese, hmmm that sounds...

Make sure and use the double boiler method. Direct heat and wax isn't good! I have two cheap pots that I use. One for red, one for black. Here's how I store those pots (covered on a big ziplock, not shown).













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 3, 2014






I use cheap chip brushes, make sure they have natural bristles, the hot wax will melt the synthetic ones...


----------



## troutter (Dec 4, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Case has you on the right track. If you have some time for reading take a look at MR T's cheese smoking thread. It pretty much covers it all. Or just go with what Case said and you will be a happy camper.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Mr. T's thread is very good.  Thank you


----------



## troutter (Dec 4, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> One other note on waxing the cheese, hmmm that sounds...
> 
> Make sure and use the double boiler method. Direct heat and wax isn't good! I have two cheap pots that I use. One for red, one for black. Here's how I store those pots (covered on a big ziplock, not shown).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the great info.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  Thanks again


----------



## themule69 (Dec 4, 2014)

Troutter said:


> Thank you so much for the great info.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  Thanks again


I look forward to seeing how it goes.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 8, 2014)

Troutter said:


> I'm going to smoke cheese for the first time and I would like to wax the final product.  I've seen people using white vinegar on their cheese prior to waxing.  I'm not sure I want white vinegar on my cheese.
> 
> If the cheese is smoked and the wax is at 180 degree for the first dip, won't this pretty much eliminate the chance of bacteria?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Troutter,  I don't put vinegar on cheese prior to waxing.  I would guess that the acid in the vinegar might deter bacteria, but if wax is applied correctly it shouldn't have to be used.  Some apply vodka, I would guess for the same reason.

To prevent mold, the first coat of wax should be heated to a temperature of 225°-240°, a water bath cannot reach the temps needed to do this, apply subsequent coatings at 160°.   Recommend using a electric heater to heat the wax for the first coat. Do not heat the wax above manufacturers recommendation. Keep your wax away from any open flame for obvious reasons.

Have fun.

Tom


----------



## troutter (Dec 8, 2014)

I do appreciate the insights.  Thanks to everyone who has helped answer my questions!


----------

